# Just to chronicle the events



## StillKickin (Jun 23, 2016)

I think I'll start this thread for two reasons.

So that I have a baseline as a nearly 45 yr old fart that has never cycled but lifted consistently most his life, and just recently started TRT. So it's a place to start and reference for myself just in case the TRT has some real effects on me. It has not as of yet helped in anyway, no additional strength, or fat lose, or growth to be honest. And also a reference in case I get the chance to blast.

And secondly because I'm a gluten for punishment and I figure I might as well get the bashing out of the way and get everyone on this board used to my BS.
So a couple of pics, one I took at home yesterday and you can barely see the wheels in that one, and then one taken today at work because I like being naked at work I guess..............

No point in getting into diet or routine really. I don't currently manage macros, over the years I know how to eat to maintain at least for me, I'm well over 240 grams of protein by estimation. Other than that I eat mostly what I want, just make sure I get my beef and chicken mostly.

Routine wise I work out 5 days a week and have forever as that what finally seemed to help me keep what little I have at my age.
Quads and hams on Mondays.
Anterior and medial delts and traps on Tuesday.
Abs and calves on Wednesday.
Chest and tris on Thursday.
Back, bis and posterior delts on Friday.

Maybe a year from now I'll have improved.








Yes I know you will notice the giant man wad in my pants, I keep a fluffer on set and in standby when doing things of this nature :32 (6):  come on now that shits kinda funny and you know it...............


----------



## snake (Jun 23, 2016)

Welcome aboard! Hey no one's going to bash you around here unless you come off as a dick; and you haven't. Pic's look good and it's easy to see you put your time in the gym and controlled your diet. Your path was not much different than mine.


----------



## StillKickin (Jun 23, 2016)

snake said:


> Welcome aboard! Hey no one's going to bash you around here unless you come off as a dick; and you haven't. Pic's look good and it's easy to see you put your time in the gym and controlled your diet. Your path was not much different than mine.



Well thanks snake. I see you've found the secret. Did you air brush those damn abs on or what!
Yeah I kind of feel my TRT is helping me already with the more basic issues that I most wanted resolved. My quality of life is improving already from it. And I'm thankful for that. 
But I'm human and can't help but to expect big physical changes too you know....I mean hell I'm sticking a needle in my ass cheek twice a week now. That means I gotta grow right??? That's a joke of course but I do want to get good and stable and really understand how this all works and then try some different things as well.
I see you like to hunt and fish. I have a four yr old boy that has finally gotten me to take the time to get back to it too. We just picked him up a nice Ninja Turtle rod, and high end tackle box that he just thinks is the tits. I've got deer that literally sleep in my yard at night. We grow'em big where I live to. Rabbits galore to hunt, quill and pheasant have gotten scares in recent years but I think I'm going to get the chance to get back to some things I enjoyed as a younger man now.
But I swear someone better laugh at some of my stupid ass jokes I'm posting or I'm gonna give up on them. Damnit the fluffer thing....I thought that was gold.
All right you have a great day!


----------



## DF (Jun 23, 2016)

You maintained a very good build even while having shitty test levels.  You will make gains.  Just give it time.


----------



## snake (Jun 23, 2016)

StillKickin said:


> Well thanks snake. I see you've found the secret. Did you air brush those damn abs on or what!
> Yeah I kind of feel my TRT is helping me already with the more basic issues that I most wanted resolved. My quality of life is improving already from it. And I'm thankful for that.


Remember, TRT is about a state of well being; that's the goal. It's not about one thing. It sound like you are doing ok on your TRT but may want to up the ante? 

Yeah, I take a lot of shit for those abs. lol


----------



## Jada (Jun 23, 2016)

Looking good brother, will definitely  follow ur log.


----------



## StillKickin (Jun 23, 2016)

snake said:


> Remember, TRT is about a state of well being; that's the goal. It's not about one thing. It sound like you are doing ok on your TRT but may want to up the ante?
> 
> Yeah, I take a lot of shit for those abs. lol



Yeah at some point I will up the ante.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 25, 2016)

Hahahaha bustin Snakes balls. 

I like you already.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 25, 2016)

I see you been working hard on the jelqing.


----------



## StillKickin (Jun 25, 2016)

Tren4Life said:


> Hahahaha bustin Snakes balls.
> 
> I like you already.



I'm here to learn and have fun too. I take as good as I get.

It is a very respectful bustin of balls......:32 (1):


----------



## StillKickin (Jun 25, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> I see you been working hard on the jelqing.



Damnit! 
I shouldn't know what jelqing is.......but......sadly I do.......
Bwaahaaa good stuff with you guys good stuff.


----------

